# My so called 'neglected unfed not loved leaving it to die' kitten



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

Is fine now, he had a bloated belly yesterday/day before because he had eaten so much after like 4/5days of not eating i thought he was constipated but while i ws in the bath earlier today he had a poo and it was a normal poo it wsnt runny or too hard and it didnt appear to hurt when he ws passing it
i have learned from feeding him to much at once so i have been spreading it out of a couple of hours instead of all at once
im not writing this to make it loook like i was right and to get this 'abuser' stuff of my back im writing this because with people assuming and implying that i am some sort of cat abuser if i really was geuniuinley concerned about it dying i would take it straight to the vets 
also i found out hes 13 weeks not 4 month
i have just finished him on his worming medicine and he has 2 days tablets left 
he has not yet had his injections but hes getting them done next week because i know thats important
also i have took a video of him anyways while he was eating and playing and i will put it on youtube and send the link so you can see hes not at deaths door
hes fine and looks and acts like a normal kitten and most of all is eaten like a normal kitten which im glad about if you still want to call me a neglector then you can but i know ive done my best for him hes got another followup appoinment on wednesday i willl let you know if he has improved if anyone wants to know i know hes improved hes like a completley different kitten from when we first got him
wev nursed him back to health and will be sad when he goes


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

You forgot to post the link.


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

if you read what i put yesterday our phone is broke so were waiting for his sister to send us it through msn so we can put it on
but if you cant wait 
add [email protected]
and ill be glad to show you him on webcam


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

Added you :]


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Having read that title I just want to ask ......................











. OR .










You decide!!

.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

feorag said:


> Having read that title I just want to ask ......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I opt for option A lol


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

feorag said:


> Having read that title I just want to ask ......................
> 
> image . or . image
> 
> ...


Well to be fair to the lass, I've just seen the kitten on the webcam, and for 13 weeks, I'd say he looks pretty good, especially if he went through a bout of not eating, he looks quite healthy.

He's not as small as he looks in that picture, he's getting on well I'd say.

I'm not vet, though, so i'd still recommend it - but it's probably not as serious as you're all making it out to be - Wednesday will do just fine :]


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

excatly thanks i told you he was fine
like i said if you want to add me and look at him for yourself go for it
also if im that bad have you seen my other cats? the bullheads they look for from malnourished underweight and unhappy dont they?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And it doesn't take half a brain to know that you _could_ leave an adult cat with diarrhoea and sickness for 3-4 days without eating and it won't suffer the way a young kitten of this age would and you still did that, didn't you???

Anyway the other cats live with your mother, not you, or so you say, so you can't compare!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Froglodite said:


> I'm not vet, though, so i'd still recommend it - but it's probably not as serious as you're all making it out to be - Wednesday will do just fine :]


And can I just say that the seriousness that posters on this thread were making it out to be was based on the information given to them by the OP!!!

Nobody made up the state of the kitten, other than the OP!


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

feorag said:


> And can I just say that the seriousness that posters on this thread were making it out to be was based on the information given to them by the OP!!!
> 
> Nobody made up the state of the kitten, other than the OP!


Could I have my nose back please?
You bit it off there.... 

I understand that, yes, the posts were a little exaggerated, but to be fair, if my animals are sick, I get worried and exaggerate too :S

Just saying.... it's not as bad as everyone thinks, I was just making that known, so maybe people would cut the girl a little slack?


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

yes thy may live with our mam now but i bought them and cared for them when my mam was out wich was all the time as she is a full time care worker, i feed them i changed them and i sat with them and played with them! ive only moved out like 3month ago
i have had cats all my life i grew up with them and know quite a bit about cats so dont say i no naff all, i didnt no nothing about reptiles until i got with my lad and he has loads and ive learned how to hndle/feed/look after them
wev recently lost one of our leos and no that was not through neglecting it or not looking after it it was because it hd a brain infection and we took it to the vet everytime he got worse that was hell to go through knowing we couldnt do anything i even posted a thread on here about it because hed had a prolapse and we rang all over but because it was a saturdy night and unfortunatly theres only one reptile vet in our area he couldnt get help and he died why would i want to go throught the death of another animal again? 
so stop with your remarks


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

Froglodite said:


> Could I have my nose back please?
> You bit it off there....
> 
> I understand that, yes, the posts were a little exaggerated, but to be fair, if my animals are sick, I get worried and exaggerate too :S
> ...


ive just explained that aswell that it wasnt as bad as it was made out it was just because i was panicking


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Froglodite said:


> Could I have my nose back please?
> You bit it off there....
> 
> I understand that, yes, the posts were a little exaggerated, but to be fair, if my animals are sick,* I get worried and exaggerate too :S
> ...


as do many people but im sure you dont waste time making posts and get the animal vet care!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

On a serious note, what worming treatment are you using? I'm not 100% clued up on kitten worming, but I thought the ones from the vet were a one off treatment, rather than several pills over the course of a few days. If they're the pet shop ones (eg Bob Martins) that might be the reason for the bloated tummy, that's all, as they're (frankly) shit.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> On a serious note, what worming treatment are you using? I'm not 100% clued up on kitten worming, but I thought the ones from the vet were a one off treatment, rather than several pills over the course of a few days. If they're the pet shop ones (eg Bob Martins) that might be the reason for the bloated tummy, that's all, as they're (frankly) shit.


and dangerous


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> On a serious note, what worming treatment are you using? I'm not 100% clued up on kitten worming, but I thought the ones from the vet were a one off treatment, rather than several pills over the course of a few days. If they're the pet shop ones (eg Bob Martins) that might be the reason for the bloated tummy, that's all, as they're (frankly) shit.


 
It will be Panacur liquid which is given to kittens once daily for 3 days


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> It will be Panacur liquid which is given to kittens once daily for 3 days


yes thats what it is
the tablets which he has to take for five days are amox it says on the bottle i think that was just to stop him getting infections as he was small and week and hasnt had his injections


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Jessikat said:


> yes thats what it is
> the tablets which he has to take for five days are amox it says on the bottle i think that was just to stop him getting infections as he was small and week and hasnt had his injections


Amox(ycillin) is a broad spectrum antibiotic which will kill bacterial infections but wouldnt protect him against the viruses that vaccinations prevent


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

and kill off all the good bacteria in his digestive system too.....


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Jessikat said:


> yes thats what it is
> the tablets which he has to take for five days are amox it says on the bottle i think that was just to stop him getting infections as he was small and week and hasnt had his injections



People are too quick to judge on here, concentrate on getting your lil kitten better and ignore the certain idiots putting you down, they know naff all about you or your kitten's direct situation in real life, only what some pixels tell 'em and then of course it's jumping on the bashing wagon and "*I *know this... blah blah" :no1:

Hope all ends up well for you guys :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Nicky_KM said:


> People are too quick to judge on here, concentrate on getting your lil kitten better and ignore the certain idiots putting you down, they know naff all about you or your kitten's direct situation in real life, *only what some pixels tell 'em *and then of course it's jumping on the bashing wagon and "*I *know this... blah blah" :no1:
> 
> Hope all ends up well for you guys :2thumb:


orr what the poster themselves tell 'em...check her other threads....she states its urgent

edit with link 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/532951-serious-kitten-tummy-trouble.html

note SERIOUS...


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

ami_j said:


> orr what the poster themselves tell 'em...check her other threads....she states its urgent
> 
> edit with link
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/532951-serious-kitten-tummy-trouble.html
> ...


Oh who cares, don't be petty, the kitten is clearly not as bad as was made out. And people are STILL jumping to conclusions.

I ain't reading through 10 pages of rubbish, she said it's getting better, it's not as serious, and also is younger than she thought it was so that clears up the "very small for it's age" part.

Grow up and move on. :whistling2:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Nicky_KM said:


> Oh who cares, don't be petty, the kitten is clearly not as bad as was made out. And people are STILL jumping to conclusions.
> 
> I ain't reading through 10 pages of rubbish, she said it's getting better, it's not as serious, and also is younger than she thought it was so that clears up the "very small for it's age" part.
> *
> Grow up and move on. :whistling2:*


Take your own advice ami_j is a respected member of this forum.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Nicky_KM said:


> Oh who cares, don't be petty, the kitten is clearly not as bad as was made out. And people are STILL jumping to conclusions.
> 
> I ain't reading through 10 pages of rubbish, she said it's getting better, it's not as serious, and also is younger than she thought it was so that clears up the "very small for it's age" part.
> 
> Grow up and move on. :whistling2:


so youve not read it but are judging the people who were worried? right.....
end of the day it needed a vet not threads making on a forum and messing about THEN seeing a vet. god help your animals if you think thats the way to go regarding their care


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

FreddiesMum said:


> Take your own advice ami_j is a respected member of this forum.


Look, fair enough, but to be honest "a respected member of this forum" doesn't mean much to me as I've seen some of the people behind the usernames and that isn't always the case.

I don't think someone should be treated like the OP was as it was a complete over dramatisation, whether they are a respected member of this forum or not is irrelevant as everyone should be treated exactly the same, you don't know what people are like outside the pixels you read.

I think it was a bit harsh, she hasn't done anything wrong and was genuinely worried about her kitten, fair enough so was everyone else but it's fixed now and people are still being unfair.


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

ami_j said:


> so youve not read it but are judging the people who were worried? right.....
> end of the day it needed a vet not threads making on a forum and messing about THEN seeing a vet. god help your animals if you think thats the way to go regarding their care


I've read the first couple pages, don't think I need to justify myself.

Anyway, I quite agree, if an animal needs help then get it help.
You'd be surprised that outwith this section, many people come on here for advice before taking their animal to a vet, or if they are unable to see a vet straight away.
And all in the hopes of getting it better. She cared about the kitten's welfare obviously if she's on seeking advice and now has an appointment.

Isn't it better to teach and have someone better from it rather than take the "This isn't how you should be dealing with it :bash:" route?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Nicky_KM said:


> Look, fair enough, but to be honest "a respected member of this forum" doesn't mean much to me as I've seen some of the people behind the usernames and that isn't always the case.
> 
> I don't think someone should be treated like the OP was as it was a complete over dramatisation, whether they are a respected member of this forum or not is irrelevant as everyone should be treated exactly the same, you don't know what people are like outside the pixels you read.
> 
> I think it was a bit harsh, she hasn't done anything wrong and was genuinely worried about her kitten, fair enough so was everyone else but it's fixed now and people are still being unfair.


right if you read the other pages, you will see that people were forthcoming with advice and genuinely tried to help this girl, people who are cat breeders, work in cat rescue etc so have seen these symptoms and know that in a young animal they can quickly become serious. to advise someone that a case is fairly urgent and needs a vet asap only for them to put off a vet visit , you must understand is very frustrating and upsetting for an animal lover. 
im not saying the girl IS neglecting the kitten, but what are people going to think when she posts that its serious then doesnt seem willing to get vet care quickly when this is confirmed.
really i dont get why factions have been made here we are all (i would hope anyway) animal lovers here and just trying to do the best to help.
im sure you nicky would take your animal to a vet if it was urgent. 
all people wanted was the kitten to be ok


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Nicky_KM said:


> I've read the first couple pages, don't think I need to justify myself.
> 
> Anyway, I quite agree, if an animal needs help then get it help.
> You'd be surprised that outwith this section, many people come on here for advice before taking their animal to a vet, or if they are unable to see a vet straight away.
> ...


thats what people were trying to do...sorry but this girl got PLENTY of good advice from the forum and she chose to ignore it. what people are saying is three days for a kitten is too long, kittens go downhill quickly.
as for not being able to take a vet straight away, i dont see how.. theres emergency coverage and vets have emergency slots in the day for people to come in. if my animal was ill i wouldnt be asking the forum id take it to a qualified vet. yes i might ask tips on easing symptoms for some things or experiences but i wouldnt ask a diagnosis or use it instead of my vet


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

ami_j said:


> right if you read the other pages, you will see that people were forthcoming with advice and genuinely tried to help this girl, people who are cat breeders, work in cat rescue etc so have seen these symptoms and know that in a young animal they can quickly become serious. to advise someone that a case is fairly urgent and needs a vet asap only for them to put off a vet visit , you must understand is very frustrating and upsetting for an animal lover.
> im not saying the girl IS neglecting the kitten, but what are people going to think when she posts that its serious then doesnt seem willing to get vet care quickly when this is confirmed.
> really i dont get why factions have been made here we are all (i would hope anyway) animal lovers here and just trying to do the best to help.
> im sure you nicky would take your animal to a vet if it was urgent.
> all people wanted was the kitten to be ok


Of course! I completely understand. 
It just annoys me sometimes about how people can be so quick to judge. That statement could be considered ironic yeah but...

I just don't see why it's still going on, since it's been clarified that the kitten is getting better etc. yet there are still those trying to say she's giving the wrong worming tablets etc.

I'm not including you when I say that it's idiotic to make assumptions, but people are still picking on her when there's no need, clearly she's not some idiot who's neglecting her kitten or refusing it treatment is she?


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

ami_j said:


> thats what people were trying to do...sorry but this girl got PLENTY of good advice from the forum and she chose to ignore it. what people are saying is three days for a kitten is too long, kittens go downhill quickly.
> as for not being able to take a vet straight away, i dont see how.. theres emergency coverage and vets have emergency slots in the day for people to come in. if my animal was ill i wouldnt be asking the forum id take it to a qualified vet. yes i might ask tips on easing symptoms for some things or experiences but i wouldnt ask a diagnosis or use it instead of my vet


Sorry but she said the vet said it would be absolutely fine to leave it until tomorrow and there's still 7 pages of bashing on that thread afterward. IMO it should've stopped then.

It annoys me how some people on here think they know so much about someone's situation by sitting in front of a computer screen reading what little snippets of information they can grasp.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Nicky_KM said:


> Sorry but she said the vet said it would be absolutely fine to leave it until tomorrow and there's still 7 pages of bashing on that thread afterward. IMO it should've stopped then.
> 
> It annoys me how some people on here think they know so much about someone's situation by sitting in front of a computer screen reading what little snippets of information they can grasp.


yet you feel the need to carry the argument on?
well done


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Nicky_KM said:


> Of course! I completely understand.
> It just annoys me sometimes about how people can be so quick to judge. That statement could be considered ironic yeah but...
> 
> I just don't see why it's still going on, since it's been clarified that the kitten is getting better etc. yet there are still those trying to say she's giving the wrong worming tablets etc.
> ...


i would be lying if i said i wasnt worried about the kitten, seeing pics of it , it seems small BUT it seems the OP has her heart in the right place, she just needs to maybe take advice if she asks for it. the wormer thing is due to shop boughts actually killing a pet (dog or cat i honestly cant remember) but majority on here , though they may come across as harsh , really do have animals interests at heart, i know im one of them


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Nicky_KM said:


> Sorry but she said the vet said it would be absolutely fine to leave it until tomorrow and there's still 7 pages of bashing on that thread afterward. IMO it should've stopped then.
> 
> It annoys me how some people on here think they know so much about someone's situation by sitting in front of a computer screen reading what little snippets of information they can grasp.


if my vet said that about a young animal i would change my vet tbh...my vet has fitted me in for lesser concerns.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Actually I wasnt trying to make out she was giving the wrong wormer, was trying to say it could have been that that was causing it - eg HELP her!

Charming, I'm sure.


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> yet you feel the need to carry the argument on?
> well done


Sh. I'm carrying nothing on. My first comment clearly demonstrates no desire to argue whatsoever. Now I'm just replying to people who are making comments directed TO me.
Well done for proving my point about people making assumptions. 



LisaLQ said:


> Actually I wasnt trying to make out she was giving the wrong wormer, was trying to say it could have been that that was causing it - eg HELP her!
> 
> Charming, I'm sure.


Oh here we go.
Look I didn't say your name so you don't know it was even directed at you. Don't make things seem worse than they are.

And yes Ami I agree, but in the end everything turned out fine.
I'm in the same mindset as you, it's all about the animal.
I think to be honest we should round this up and just be glad the kitten's ok.

Didn't bargain for all this hassle anyway :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You said someone was trying to say they were giving them the wrong worming treatment. As I'm the only one who mentionned it, then yes, I assumed you meant me.

Not rocket science is it? For someone who doesn't like people doleing it out, you're doing rather well yourself.


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> You said someone was trying to say they were giving them the wrong worming treatment. As I'm the only one who mentionned it, then yes, I assumed you meant me.
> 
> Not rocket science is it? For someone who doesn't like people doleing it out, you're doing rather well yourself.


Look, to be honest I don't care what you have to say. It is nothing to do with my original point.
Disregard any words that were uttered which have the slightest annoyance to you in that case.
I'm sure it makes you feel good to get your 2 pence worth but please, don't assume you know me or what I like and don't like.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nicky_KM said:


> ignore the certain idiots putting you down, they know naff all about you or your kitten's direct situation in real life, only what some pixels tell 'em and then of course it's jumping on the bashing wagon and "*I *know this... blah blah" :no1:


On the basis that I'm surely one of the people you are referring to above, let me clarify.

Jaime has given you the facts that you obviously didn't know when you came on here with your guns blazing at people who had more or less given up trying to help the OP. 


Nicky_KM said:


> I ain't reading through 10 pages of rubbish,
> 
> I've read the first couple pages, don't think I need to justify myself.
> 
> You'd be surprised that outwith this section, many people come on here for advice before taking their animal to a vet, or if they are unable to see a vet straight away.


This is the 3rd thread the OP has posted and yes a lot of people ask for advice and give their animal's symptoms. If the advice is "take it to a vet" most of them do. They don't then post that the animal is fine - then post again that something else is worrying them and then, after being told to take it to the vet, post again that there's nothing wrong with it.



Nicky_KM said:


> Of course! I completely understand.
> It just annoys me sometimes about how people can be so quick to judge. That statement could be considered ironic yeah but...


Yes indeed t seems very ironic to me when you hadn't read any of the other 2 threads to acquaint yourself of the facts, before you came on criticising others.



Nicky_KM said:


> It annoys me how some people on here think they know so much about someone's situation by sitting in front of a computer screen reading what little snippets of information they can grasp.


It's not a case of "reading what little snippets of information they can grasp" at all. 

It's about reading the symptoms and information given by a person who is asking for help and then, based on that information trying to give the best advice!

For a start it was the 3rd thread before the OP informed everyone that the kitten was only 13 weeks and not 4 months as she said in her first thread, so it was reasonable for those of us who have bred kittens and are familiar with the size most kittens are at 4 months to visibly see that the kitten was undersized! So the wrong information was given at the very start!

And as far as the worming question goes, it was an obvious question by someone who was interested in trying to help to find out what wormer the kitten had been given which might have accounted for a bloated belly and a protruding anus - so it was very relevant and not bashing at all! 


Nicky_KM said:


> I'm sure it makes you feel good to get your 2 pence worth but please, don't assume you know me or what I like and don't like.


And there's a perfect example of you criticising people you don't know and then asking someone not to assume to know you?

You really cannot have it both ways!


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

feorag said:


> On the basis that I'm surely one of the people you are referring to above, let me clarify.
> 
> Jaime has given you the facts that you obviously didn't know when you came on here with your guns blazing at people who had more or less given up trying to help the OP.
> This is the 3rd thread the OP has posted and yes a lot of people ask for advice and give their animal's symptoms. If the advice is "take it to a vet" most of them do. They don't then post that the animal is fine - then post again that something else is worrying them and then, after being told to take it to the vet, post again that there's nothing wrong with it.
> ...


I knew I was getting something like this as soon as I saw that you were "replying to this thread".

Please don't bother, I didn't come on with "guns blazing", I was giving the OP some support, as she sure as hell deserves after all the crap she's been hit with.

I read what I had to, you don't know me, I'm not a bad person and therefore I don't feel bad about anything I've said.

I think the OP should be given some credit now that this is all over and then the bashing gets moved straight on to me. Funny.
I'm aware that she's moved back and forth but give folk a break. It's easy to start on someone over a computer, I'm very much sure that had we all been in the same room the conversation would have went much nicer and smoothly, but unfortunately that's not the case on forums. It's too easy to put a tag on someone's head.
All I'm saying now is it's over, the kitten is fine and I GIVE UP with all this crap! It's pointless. If we all care about the welfare of the kitten then this conversation is finished as said kitten's welfare is now secured.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Actually if you look at the postings on this thread, it was more or less finished before you came in and started criticising people who had been trying to help and given up.

If you hadn't started calling people idiots, I doubt anyone would have bothered posting, but coming on and passing comments like that is going to get people's backs up if they've just spent the last 5 days trying to help the OP.

so yes, let's just finish it!


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

feorag said:


> Actually if you look at the postings on this thread, it was more or less finished before you came in and started criticising people who had been trying to help and given up.
> 
> If you hadn't started calling people idiots, I doubt anyone would have bothered posting, but coming on and passing comments like that is going to get people's backs up if they've just spent the last 5 days trying to help the OP.
> 
> so yes, let's just finish it!


I quite agree, but still think you're being a bit unfair 'cause I didn't intend to insult anyone, just make the OP feel better 'cause no one likes lots of negativity being directed toward them. At least she's got the treatment now and hopefully won't get so panicky in the future.

I can't be harsh to you 'cause you slightly look like my gran and I'd feel bad :lol2: Also you have beautiful cats, and I'm just about to PM you with regards to your Siamese cat! (that's if you don't mind and haven't tagged me as a big meanie!)


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Cor, talk about drama.

You cant come on a thread telling people to stop being bitchy, whilst being bitchy yourself. In fact, more so! 

Heard of a word called "hypocrisy"?


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Cor, talk about drama.
> 
> You cant come on a thread telling people to stop being bitchy, whilst being bitchy yourself. In fact, more so!
> 
> Heard of a word called "hypocrisy"?


My understanding of the English language is very good thanks.
I also don't think I was bitchy at all in comparison.

And like I said, let's just finish this eh? I made my original point clear and also that I didn't set out to insult people. Nor did I want all of this arguing to happen as it's a waste of time in my opinion.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nicky_KM said:


> I quite agree, but still think you're being a bit unfair 'cause I didn't intend to insult anyone, just make the OP feel better 'cause no one likes lots of negativity being directed toward them. At least she's got the treatment now and hopefully won't get so panicky in the future.
> 
> I can't be harsh to you 'cause you slightly look like my gran and I'd feel bad :lol2: Also you have beautiful cats, and I'm just about to PM you with regards to your Siamese cat! (that's if you don't mind and haven't tagged me as a big meanie!)


I agree with what Lisa said. You could have come on here and supported the OP without being offensive to those of us who've been trying to help her for the last 5 days and making her feel better while making us feel worse isn't the way to go.

I don't like having a go at people and if you look at my posts you'll see that I very rarely am 'nasty' and there were a lot worse posts than mine. I just wanted to help the kitten and had reached the point of realising that nothing was going to change, so what was the point?

Not sure if I want to look like anyone's gran, even though I am one - much rather look like someone's friend, or maybe mother might do it! :lol2:

Sadly I lost my Siamese cat and another 2 on my siggie in the last year, but you can still ask whatever it was you wanted to ask! :2thumb:


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

feorag said:


> I agree with what Lisa said. You could have come on here and supported the OP without being offensive to those of us who've been trying to help her for the last 5 days and making her feel better while making us feel worse isn't the way to go.
> 
> I don't like having a go at people and if you look at my posts you'll see that I very rarely am 'nasty' and there were a lot worse posts than mine. I just wanted to help the kitten and had reached the point of realising that nothing was going to change, so what was the point?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I should've done it in a much more constructive manner. : victory: Hopefully that should sort everything out :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Hey, don't you worry, my gran happens to be very pretty (and she's not that old either!) :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad to here the kittens OK, does it have a name?

Good luck in your future ventures :2thumb:

PS - Sorry to hear about your gecko, it sounds horrid.


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

Lee2211 said:


> Glad to here the kittens OK, does it have a name?
> 
> Good luck in your future ventures :2thumb:
> 
> PS - Sorry to hear about your gecko, it sounds horrid.


his name is Kitten 
and thanks Nicky_KM thanks for seeing it my way hun 
thanks for sticking up for me see you got a load of trouble aswell getting your point across :| Sad man!  xx


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jessikat said:


> his name is Kitten
> and thanks Nicky_KM thanks for seeing it my way hun
> thanks for sticking up for me see you got a load of trouble aswell getting your point across :| Sad man!  xx


Maybe would have been better to pm the op rather than post this. u seem to thrive on making trouble.:bash:


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

martyb said:


> Maybe would have been better to pm the op rather than post this. u seem to thrive on making trouble.:bash:


nooooo


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

martyb said:


> Maybe would have been better to pm the op rather than post this. u seem to thrive on making trouble.:bash:


Yeah let's not revive this whole thing again! : victory:


----------

